# Maine Show and Go, plus FlyBall



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

TwoFur Dog Day! 

TWO great events makes for ONE great day! 

On Saturday, August 22nd we’re hosting a Flyball Scrimmage and Obedience Show ‘n Go! Come for one or stay all day – spectators are welcome to attend! 

Flyball Scrimmage: 

THREE 6 minute heats in the lanes. Bring your own flyball box, props and balls. Looking for a little extra practice? Let us know what you’re working on and we’ll see what we can do to get you on point. Additional props and gates will be available.
_____________________________________________________________
Time: 9AM to 12PM (Flyball)
Cost: $12.00
_____________________________________________________________

Obedience Show ‘n Go: 

Offering Pre-Novice, Novice, Open & Utility. Discount for additional runs/same dog. This is a great opportunity to brush up before upcoming shows!

_____________________________________________________________
Time: 1PM to 4PM (Obedience)
Cost: $8.00/run, $5.00/additional run, same dog
_____________________________________________________________

Pre-registration is required. Click here to download Registration form:
TwoFur Dog Day Entry Form.pdf. For more information: (207) 797.2488.
http://www.happytailsportland.com/paper/training/189/upcoming-events



http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=110790007689&h=hWrN6&u=pSww0&ref=mf


----------

